# remote starter



## whistling69deuce (Nov 22, 2005)

my g/f has a 2003 maxima with the auto tranny. i would like to get her a remote starter for her car for christmas. what would you guys suggest for the brand and model. i don't think it is a big deal for her to have two remotes so that opens up my options pretty good. thanks for any and all info.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

whistling69deuce said:


> my g/f has a 2003 maxima with the auto tranny. i would like to get her a remote starter for her car for christmas. what would you guys suggest for the brand and model. i don't think it is a big deal for her to have two remotes so that opens up my options pretty good. thanks for any and all info.


I got a Viper 791 (alarm, remote start, and other stuff) for my wife's 2002. It'll eliminate the need for two remotes by doing everything the stock remote does. It's not cheap though which is what it sounds like you're looking for. Viper does have other just remote starters if you look at their website. If you live near NYC, I know a guy that can install it for you too. He's done thousands of Maximas and is very good.


----------

